
Show HN: Book Summaries written by a human, delivered to your Inbox - kamerontanseli
http://summa-rise.com
======
zhte415
Reading through the example email given, and perhaps reading on mobile spurs
this idea, summary structure had a lot of headings and bullet points, which
makes for a really long list of a summary. Would it be possible to instead
make it a mind map of concepts and cross reference related ideas, instead or
as well as a one dimensional list?

------
kjdf9g78jkdfg
Throwaway accounts since I don't have any info with me. I thought of something
similar, but for news. Basically, a summary attempting to make everything as
neutral as possible. I am not sure I would see a use case for a book -- but I
am just a random person on the internet.

